# Pelicans Interested in Signing Andre Iguodala



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 7m
> 
> Pelicans strongly interested in signing free agent forward Andre Iguodala to join old Sixers teammate Jrue Holiday, sources tell Y! Sports.


...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So Holiday/Gordon/Iggy/Davis/Lopez? That would be an interesting team to watch.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Prince said:


> So Holiday/Gordon/Iggy/Davis/Lopez? That would be an interesting team to watch.


One with a bright future, I think. That would be a great blend of offense/defense and size/athleticism.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I worry about Gordon's health, though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Prince said:


> So Holiday/Gordon/Iggy/Davis/Lopez? That would be an interesting team to watch.


Interesting, but one that will never get past the 2nd round.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Also rumors that the Pelicans may go after Kevin Martin...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Would be a nice move.


They'll try to dump Gordon somehow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Id much prefer Iggy to Evans.


----------

